

Ask HN: What can a startup expect to spend on hosting? - dexterchief

Hey,
I&#x27;m curious about what kind of money a &quot;healthy&quot; startup can expect to spend on hosting in the first year(s).<p>I say healthy because I am not assuming full on hockey-stick growth, but enough that you are clearly on to something.<p>I&#x27;m planning to use AWS, but I am open to other suggestions and would love to  hear some comparisons with other services.<p>Thanks!
======
benologist
Impossibly vague question + the price will rarely have anything to do with a
startup being a "good idea" and may not even correlate to growth.

~~~
dexterchief
Fair point. Assume a vanilla Rails app, with RDS for the Database. Perhaps a
configuration something like this:

[https://medium.com/@jatescher/how-to-set-up-a-
rails-4-1-app-...](https://medium.com/@jatescher/how-to-set-up-a-
rails-4-1-app-on-aws-with-elastic-beanstalk-and-postgresql-66d4e3412629)

~~~
benologist
If you don't really know what you're building or how you will build it then
you don't have the information you need to figure out how much it will cost to
host. It's anywhere from $0 upwards.

